# Bought a Cruze Diesel today!



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Congratulations on your new Cruze and welcome to CruzeTalk.


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

Welcome, the Diesel is a really impressive car.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Welcome to the cruze talk Be cool stay cozy keep cruzen and Best Wishes with that new CTD and as far as that 2 year 24000.00 mile free service of oil and filter . this is so funny that I have to say to a dealer personnel to go read a new 2014 vehicle window information placard and look at the top line under standard equipment . 2 or three lines down ....


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Congrats on your new Cruze TD...Welcome to CT =]. Im sure you will be impressed with its performance and handling as well as the looks =]. Ive heard quite a bit of great things on the TD already. Even know a guy personally that has one that works at the chevy dealership where I bought my ECO...He said its a bit better than the ECO model. Its quieter for sure he noticed.


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Welcome to the forums and congrats on your new Cruze Diesel!


----------



## ChrisWorldPeace (Jun 24, 2013)

Bruh congrats on that diesel saving the environment and polar bears and you're getting good mpgs


----------



## DieselEnvy (Jun 22, 2013)

Congrats...!

I'm hoping to join the ranks REAL soon.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Congratulations on your new car you will really love it even after owning it for a year like I have. Took it for a drive up to the mountains today as it is fathers day here and the first day of spring, a pleasant 25C (77F) and sunny made it a really great day.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Welcome and congrats! Put up some pics when you can.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)




----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Welcome, I have over 13K miles on mine so far and it's been amazing!


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Thanks for the warm welcome, this site definitely provided me with what little feedback there was from real owners before I bought. Looking forward to seeing how the future of this car unfolds.


----------



## Sperry (Aug 3, 2013)

Welcome to the forum. The mileage is going to knock you on your butt and the rest of the car is real Purdy too


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Congrats on joining the rest of us oil burners!


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hi KpazFAQ and welcome to the forum. Congrats on your Cruze Diesel. It's an awesome car. I am here on the forum if you have any questions. I can look up warranty information, locate dealerships, call dealerships, set up service appointments and anything else you may need. Please send me a private message if you ever feel you need my assistance. Have a great holiday weekend! :welcome:

Jackie
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

Congratulations and welcome to the forums!

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Thorough wash/Meguire's Ultimate Liquid Wax applied yesterday on day 2 of ownership! It rained later and the water just beaded right off.  Plan to keep the car as long as salty Erie winters allow! Plan to have fluid film applied underneath and pumped into doors etc before winter. 

Going for a nice 260mile round trip today, from Erie to Pittsburgh. Can't wait to see what kind of mileage I get.


----------



## Sperry (Aug 3, 2013)

If traffic flow allows it keep adjusting your speed between 55 and 65 mph.. This car loves 59 to 61 mph.. That's when I get my best mileage


----------



## DieselEnvy (Jun 22, 2013)

A big hand wave from Pittsburgh...!
:welcome:


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

Congrats and welcome to the club. The D is really a great car!


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Congrats on your TD =]. Welcome to cruzetalk. You will find a lot of useful information here. If there is something you cant find help on or want to know, please don't hesitate to ask us here. There is a lot of members on here that are of great help. Post anything from random to on topic cruze discussions=]. Stay safe...play nice or stay home.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Sperry said:


> If traffic flow allows it keep adjusting your speed between 55 and 65 mph.. This car loves 59 to 61 mph.. That's when I get my best mileage


Thanks for the advice. I set the cruise for 70mph for 95% of the trip and got 48.3MPG in 275 miles. Very pleased as there are plenty of grades. It's the smoothest driving car on the freeway I'm ever driven. The diesel shines on highway grades so much if you were blind folded you'd have no idea you were going up a hill. Not a single downshift or lag as you start the hill, it just plows right on. 



DieselEnvy said:


> A big hand wave from Pittsburgh...!
> :welcome:


Hello DieselEnvy! I was heading to Ikea down in your neck of the woods to pick up a couple things. I wasn't sure if I'd fit what I bought but everything was ok with the easy fold down back seats!


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

Congrats on your Cruze Diesel and welcome!!


----------



## kmacleod (Oct 15, 2010)

Congrats on your Purchase!!!

Just picked up my Cruze TD on Saturday (8/31). So far 344 miles on the Odometer. What a pleasant ride so far!!!!

Ken


----------

